# Modifying a glass top ?



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I ordered a glass top for my 29G tank and the top which should fit the tank is a bit too long. The top length is 29 1/8 and the inside of the tank is 28 7/8. 

Any ideas as to how i can polish or cut the glass?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

trimming that small a bit is tricky. I've been able to cut off small amounts occasionally, but it doesn't always turn out as clean a cut as I'd like.

Was it a custom cut piece? Did you give the wrong measurements or something?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

No, I ordered it from MOPS. But the tank i have (Miracles) has the inside not quite according to the measurements.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

it CAN be trimmed but as mentioned it's a hard one to do. the issue with long skinny peices like that is inevitably they never break off cleanly because its near impossible to put even pressure along the whole length of the break.

imho, i'd return it and just get a peice of glass cut to fit your exact needs.

if that's not possible, next best would be take the lid to a glass shop, that way if it doesn't get broken off cleanly they'll have the tools (grinder) to clean the edge up for you, and worst case scenario they can always re-cut you another piece.

If you were thinking of DIY, I've done small cuts like this before using a strip of hardwood under and over the thin strip of glass clamped on to help transfer the force to make it an even cut. I can provide a drawing if you want to try it - no guarantees you'll get clean break.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

bought a glass top for a 20g High big al's took me 1 whole week of working on it about 15-20 minutes a day, with dremel, sanding paper, sanding stone etc... to get it to fit. was going to take it back to complain and exchange but lost the receipt...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

If you don't mind a non straight edge, using a glass cutter and snipping pieces off does work. You just end up with a bit of a scalloped edge.  I couldn't take a whole week...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

When I have a small bit to cut off I score the glass and place the small bit into the jaws of a Workmate and snap off the long piece.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Get a glass cutter, Scare the 1/4 you want off.

get 2 straight edges for the top and bottom, Clamp them on the line you scared.

get a glass chipper and go to work.

Might be cheaper to buy another glass lid.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

the work mate or clamping something similar to the 1/4" piece and snapping it is a great idea.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, back to grease elbow it seems.  And me who I was hoping to just buy and get over with.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

polishing off 1/4" is gonna take a lot of time and abrasive. I use a knife sharpening stone to smooth out my cut edges and the glass smoothing has worn a big divot in the stone...doesn't take long.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The only thing that will really remove any amount of glass is some form of diamond. I have used a dremel type tool with diamond bit to clean off a small amount. It was very effective. Also does a nice job on edges.
The best, most economical way to remove sharp edges left after a cut is another piece of glass. A scrap piece, or even a bottle or jar, rubbed up and down the edge will quickly remove the razor edge left from the cut.
I'm thinking that a diamond tile saw might work also for cutting glass.


----------

